# 300 win-mag



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

im am very new at reloading infact i have only reloaded a few 45acps at a friends house.i have been lookin for bullets to reload my 300 and have a ? about the dia. just because i keep going in circals while lookin for ammo.is it so that a 300,30-06,308 are all the same dia.?308?if so then can i reload mu 300 win mag.cart.with any bullet mark as 30-06 or 308.if so this would give me great vers. as i hunt a lot of game from fox to bear.thanks fo any inputt you can give to a newbee.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

As long as the bullet diameter is .308 you should be good to load it in your 300 mag.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would suggest, being new to reloading, that you get a reloading manual or three, and read it. The front sections usually cover all the basics.


----------



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

thans for your input.i plane on getting a manul i have much learning to do.just knowing that i will be abbke to use 30-06(308)bullets will broadin my selc.and will enabble me to use this gun for more than one thing.allso wer do u think i shlould get my reloading eq. from and what name brands to look for ect.ect.like i said i have alot to learnall info will be helpfull.a would go to pawn or 2nd places or mabe CL to get stuff if i knew what to get


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Most of the major brands are very good, but vary widely in prices.

A lot of people get hung up on one brand or another, just like vehicles.

For presses, if you are sure you are in this for the long haul, I suggest one of the cast iron presses. RCBS, Lyman, Lee, Hornady all make good cast presses.

For the money the Lee Classic Cast Press - which is their cast iron press is hard to beat. I have one of those, an old herters that weighs a ton, an RCBS Rock Chucker, and RCBS JR3, and an old pacific. Both the Lee Classic Cast and the RCBS Rock Chucker are very comparable in quality, but the Lee is cheaper in price. If you can find a press at a garage sale they are usually a good deal. I have yet to see a cast iron press break or bend where it can't be seen.

Lee also makes a lighter line of aluminum cast presses, but I have pretty much stayed away from them except for their smallest one which I have a lee auto prime II on.

RCBS, Redding, Hornady all make very good dies. Lee makes good dies also, but they are not as bullet proof for the beginner (easier to mess up).

My essentials:

A good balance scale - like RCBS and Hornady

A universal decapping die - saves on depriming pins if you get into military or crimped brass.

A good powder measure - RCBS is a good one, I have that and a Lee, the lee seems like a cheap POS, but it is every bit as accurate as my RCBS, that being said, I like the RCBS more just because it is all metal and tougher.

A good, accurate caliper.

A good deburring tool.

Case lube - I like horndy one shot and have heard great things about imperial sizing wax. Make sure you don't over lube the necks, you will get dents and stick cases.

A stuck case remover - you will stick a case eventually, and you can ruin a die fast trying to get them out.

Multiple shell holders, some dies come with, some dont.

A case block - can be made easily with a drill and wood, or bought.

A hand priming tool, or press mounted one.

Once you get further into it there are many other things. Electronic scales, electronic powder dispensers, case trimmers, case tumblers, media separators, etc.

I have found good prices at the following websites:

MidwayUSA
Wideners
Nachez shooters supply
ETC.

Hopefully you have a good sporting goods/reloading store near you. Give them your business. Even if they are a touch higher, you will probably make it up on shipping.


----------



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

wow!!it sounds like i have lots of shoping and money to spend befor i get started..i geuss thats ok so i will have plenty of time to study up.however it seem so that i can only learn well with hands on so it will be a lot of reading and then it will come back when i get my hands on it...thank you for your inputt it will be verry helpfull..help is what i will need so i dont blow my self up..lola friend of mine has an old cast iorn press he showd me how to load 45 acp that we used to shoot every weeked so i did learn some from that and now he lives far away.i did learn that the ammo i hand loaded was much more acc. than anything i got off the shelf.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I suggest you watch gun shows for equipment if you are not picky for a certain style, and dont have to have new. I have a complete setup mostly rcbs equipment, that I picked up over about 2 years for less than 50% of buying the stuff brand new. And it all works quite well.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I suggest you watch gun shows for equipment if you are not picky for a certain style, and dont have to have new. I have a complete setup mostly rcbs equipment, that I picked up over about 2 years for less than 50% of buying the stuff brand new. And it all works quite well.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

rattlehound said:


> wow!!it sounds like i have lots of shoping and money to spend befor i get started..i geuss thats ok so i will have plenty of time to study up.however it seem so that i can only learn well with hands on so it will be a lot of reading and then it will come back when i get my hands on it...thank you for your inputt it will be verry helpfull..help is what i will need so i dont blow my self up..lola friend of mine has an old cast iorn press he showd me how to load 45 acp that we used to shoot every weeked so i did learn some from that and now he lives far away.i did learn that the ammo i hand loaded was much more acc. than anything i got off the shelf.


I could be wrong, but after reading your posts, I get the impression you are pretty young. My recommendation for young reloaders is to find a mature and experienced mentor to keep you from doing something unsafe. Either way, please be careful. I have never seen bullets marked 30-06. I have seen plenty of ammo marked 30-06. Bullets should be marked by caliber and diameter and will say either "30 cal" or will give the diameter ".308 diameter". Usually it will have both markings. If it doesn't have those markings on it, I wouldn't buy it. European 30 cals use bullets that are .311. If you tried to use 30 cal bullets that are .311 in diameter in an american made 30 cal you could end up getting hurt. Please be careful as you proceed. I'd hate to read about you getting hurt because of a mistake due to lake of experience or knowledge.


----------



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

well young in reloading?yes.i am 38 so im not a kid however i have very!!!!!little hands on and have not done much reading on reloading.i do plan on buying some books.next payday and will start to pickup eqmp. as i can.yes i would love to meet some one that could show me the ropes and push me in the right dir.the only person i now that reloads is a heavy drinker so little to say it wont be him.the fack that 30 cal. is 300,308 and more is somthing that i just stubeld on lookin for 300 ammo and thought that i would just ask and see if i was right.and thank u for the tip on the othe sise of 30 cal.it is just the little things. like that.that can only be learnd with ecp.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have mentored a few people. Where are you from? If you don't want to say where here, you could send a PM.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am sure there are people in your area that would be happy to help out a new guy! I didn't really know any one who hand loaded until I started asking the questions, then found out 3 people I work with do, and a lot of people in my area do. I have gotten a lot of help from them. Saved me a lot of trial and error, which could have gotten me hurt or worse!

Definately read some books. I went out and bought the Hornady, Nosler, and Sierra manuals and read them each about 3 times before I even attempted to load a single round. You might not need that, but I was a bit nervous to start. Good Luck!


----------



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

yea i live in greenvill,sc.i will def. be doin sum reading befor i get started.i am a bit more antsy only becuze ammo is so hard to find.butt is still have to get the eqmp.so that will give me time to do some reading.


----------

